# company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...



## Henninges (4. September 2011)

*company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

moin,

der strategietitel auf der cover dvd der neuen printausgabe hat mich gereizt, wollte es mal installieren...nun bereits zum vierten mal, bricht die installation bei 48% ab...

fehlermeldung habe ich per screen angehängt, als admin und im komp.modus passiert auch nix anderes...win7 x64 ist das host os...

jemand eine lösung ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TankCommander (4. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

Bei mir läuft das spiel ohne probs unter win7 x64! Sieht mir eher wie ein Fehler auf installions dvd aus.


----------



## Henninges (4. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

die routine kopiert erst sämtliche daten auf die platte um sich von dort zu installieren...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

Sieht aus, als wären die Visual C++ Runtime Updates nicht oder nicht korrekt eingespielt. Denselben Fehler bekomme ich jedesmal, wenn ich auf meinem AGP-Rechner zu Hause das Catalyst-Paket installieren will. Da wird ein Visual C++ Update eingespielt, welches ein voriges Update erfordert.

Beim sehr ausführlichen Test mit einem frisch eingespielten Windows 7 x64 samt aller Updates ist dieser Fehler für unser Covermount nicht aufgetreten. Am Installer selbst dürfen wir traditionell nichts verändern.


----------



## Henninges (5. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

ich versuche atm die dateien direkt auf die platte zu kopieren...sieht bisher ganz gut aus, zumindest das kopieren vom datenträger, dieser scheint i.o. zu sein...

*edit :* die installation hat schonmal funktioniert...nun sollten die patches installiert werden, sowohl manuell als auch die automatische installation schlug bisher fehl..

so langsam verliere ich die lust... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TankCommander (5. September 2011)

Bei den patches muss exat die reihenfolge beachtet werden. Achtung relic unterscheitet zwischen den spieleversionen gold Edition und tales of valor.


----------



## Henninges (5. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

reihenfolge ist gut...geht bei 2500->2501 los...was bitte kann man da verkehrt klicken...ausserdem ist der autoupdater ebenfalls gescheitert, und der sollte die richtigen updates, für die richtige version des spiels doch eigentlich kennen und installieren...oder ?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

Hi,

Ich habe jetzt mal eine der heute reingekommenen Hefte aus der normalen Produktion gegriffen und Company of Heroes auf meinem Testsystem (Win7 x64, Patchlevel: aktuell!) hier in der Redaktion installiert. Dabei habe ich mir an die Anleitung auf der DVD gehalten: Keine Fehler bei der Installation.

Die Patches habe ich nicht heruntergeladen, sondern die auf der DVD geparkten verwendet. Auch diese funktionierten, in der numerischen Reihenfolge angewandt, problemlos.


Nach derzeitigem Stand bleibt nur der Schluss, dass du, Henninges, eine defekte DVD erwischt hast oder aber bei der Installation etwas falsch gemacht hast. Wenn du die DVD tauschen möchtest findest du die nötigen Informationen auf der Rückseite der Papphülle im Heft. Sorry für die Umstände!

_edit: Eine Alternative fällt mir noch ein. Da du ja bereits beim Kopieren der Daten Schwierigkeiten hattest, könnte dein System generell ein Problem mit der Datenintegrität haben - defekte SATA-Kabel haben uns in der Redaktion auch schon in den Wahnsinn getrieben. _


----------



## Henninges (5. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

die installation hat ja nun geklappt...nur die patches nicht...wenn ich "oben anfange" die patches zu installieren ( egal ob von dvd oder vorher auf platte kopiert... ) kommt die gleiche fehlermeldung wie aus dem internet heruntergeladen...siehe screen...

der autopatcher sollte meiner meinung nach in der lage sein die korrekte reihenfolge der patches zu beachten...wenn ich das offensichtlich nicht auf dem schirm bekomme, den ordner "DE_2500_2501_Patch" danach den 2501_2502, etc. manuell zu öffnen und doppel-zu-klicken...keine ahnung was ich dabei falsch machen könnte...

COH ist wieder deinstalliert...hab da irgendwie kein bock drauf...danke für eure hilfe !

*edit:* soviel zum s-ata problem... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

Wenn sowohl die Patches auf der DVD als auch die aus dem Internet melden, dass bei dir ein Problem mit der genannten Datei vorliegt wird das wohl so sein. Da die Dateien aus den Archiven auf der DVD bzw. aus dem Installationsverzeichnis entpackt werden, stimmt bei dir da wohl etwas nicht mit der Datenintegrität. Ob das nun am SATA- oder USB-Kabel oder an einem möglicherweise leicht defekten Controller oder an einer Übertaktung liegt, kann man schwer aus der Ferne sagen. Ich würde sicherheitshalber die DVD mal per Kundenservice austauschen lassen und dann einen neuen Start versuchen. Mehr kann ich von hier aus leider nicht tun, sorry!


----------



## Henninges (5. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

komisch nur, bisher hat noch keine cd oder dvd ein problem verursacht...also liegt es vielleicht doch am datenträger...oc'ed ist hier nix...

ich gebe der ganzen sache nochmal auf dem zweitrechner eine chance...


----------



## TankCommander (5. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

@Henninges
Ohne Internetverbindung müsste das Spiel auch ohne irgendein Patch laufen, war zumindest bis zu Opposing Fronts so. Coh hat oft Server Probleme wenn du von vorne rein eine rote Ampel hast, dann ist der Server wieder down im Bezug auf den Autoupdater


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*



Henninges schrieb:


> komisch nur, bisher hat noch keine cd oder dvd ein problem verursacht...also liegt es vielleicht doch am datenträger...oc'ed ist hier nix...
> 
> ich gebe der ganzen sache nochmal auf dem zweitrechner eine chance...


 
Ich sag ja nicht, dass es unbedingt so sein muss. Das ist aber die naheliegendste Sache neben einer defekten DVD. Ansonsten wie gesagt, bitte beim Kundenservice umtauschen.




TankCommander schrieb:


> @Henninges
> Ohne Internetverbindung müsste das Spiel auch ohne irgendein Patch laufen, war zumindest bis zu Opposing Fronts so. Coh hat oft Server Probleme wenn du von vorne rein eine rote Ampel hast, dann ist der Server wieder down im Bezug auf den Autoupdater



Wie auf dem Cover, im DVD-Inhalt, auf der DVD-Papphülle und in der readme deutlich beschrieben, ist die Version der Heft-DVD ohne Internet-Verbindung NICHT lauffähig. Der Fehler äußert sich aber anders als bei Henninges.


----------



## TankCommander (5. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

@Carsten
Spielst du ab und zu Coh? Lust auf ein Match? PCGH-Redakteure gegen PCGH-Leser^^ xD


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

Ich habe die ersten zwei Single-Player-Missionen nach der Testinstallation gespielt. Gegen die KI auf „Dorfdepp” wäre vermutlich herausfordernder, als gegen mich zu spielen


----------



## maxscmitz (10. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

habe so ein ähnliches problem.
natürlich auf mit der pcgh dvd.
wenn ich auf starten(oder das setup) ausführe(wer nicht weiß was ich meine,darf gerne fragen),
läd es,nur bei ca. 30prozent bewegt es sich nicht mehr und nach 10 min hab ich das dann über den taskmanager ausgemacht.
weiß einer was da nicht funktioniert?


----------



## maxscmitz (11. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

ok mein erstes problem habe ich jetzt gelöst. 
nur nach der installation kann ich das patch nicht herunterladen,obwohl ich internet hab.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

Wie hast das Problem gelöst, ich habe nemlich das selbe Problem.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

maxscmitz,

Hast du die Firewall-Ausnahmeregeln hinzugefügt/hinzufügen lassen? Das könnte auch das Problem sein, warum du kein Relic-Konto erstellen kannst.

Dein erstes Problem klingt danach, als hättest du möglicherweise nicht das Setup im Root/Menü der DVD sondern das im CoH-Ordner benutzt.

Ansonsten: die Patches liegen allesamt auch auf der DVD, theoretisch brauchst du gar nichts herunterzuladen. Siehe hierzu auch die Readme.


----------



## maxscmitz (12. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

@carsten
erstmal vielen danke,aber firewall und so hab ich natürlich drauf geachtet.
nur (auch mit patch)kann ich kein relic konto eröffnen.
kann es sein,dass die relic server down sind?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

Bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung oder wie äußert es sich, dass du kein Konto eröffnen kannst?


----------



## kreids (12. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

@PCGH_Carsten

also bei mir hat eigentlich alles geklappt.
hab dann aber im menü die grafik,auflösung usw eingestellt.
das spiel machte einen neu start und sagt dann nach dem lade vorgang bitte die disc einlegen.hmmm......

was kann ich dagegen machen?

mfg


----------



## MatMagic (12. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

Zum eigentlichen Problem des Thread-Starters kann ich nichts beisteuern.... 
...aber hierzu: 



> wenn ich auf starten(oder das setup) ausführe(wer nicht weiß was ich meine,darf gerne fragen),
> läd es,nur bei ca. 30prozent bewegt es sich nicht mehr und nach 10 min hab ich das dann über den taskmanager ausgemacht.
> weiß einer was da nicht funktioniert


Das alleinige "kopieren"  (im DVD Menü als "Vollversion installieren" bezeichnet) auf die Festplatte hat bei mir gute 45 Minuten gedauert. 
30 Minuten ohne jegliche Veränderung des Fortschrittsbalkens (bei etwa 30%) - bis dann zum DVD - wenden aufgefordert wurde.
Danach -rutscht- der Fortschrittsbalken dann ein Stückchen weiter und verharrt dort bummelig 15 Minuten bis alles
kopiert wurde. 

Hinterher habe ich gesehen das die Dateien auf der DVD nicht einmal komprimiert vorliegen....dann hätte ich den Kram mal besser
"händisch" rüberkopiert in wahrscheinlich nich einmal der Hälfte der Zeit und mit funktionierender Fortschrittsanzeige. -zu spät- 

-egal- Setup ist ja jetzt auf der HD - Installation kann beginnen.... 

Das Setup, berichtet mir das alle System-Voraussetzungen "Sehr gut" sind...die gezeigten Anforderungen kann mein System in allen Bereichen
 um mind. das 4-fache bewältigen - obwohl ich "ganz und gar nie nix" `nen High-End Rechner habe. 

Das find ich klasse.... 

Das Setup benötigte bei mir weitere 45 Minuten! Aber diesmal immerhin mit einer Funktionsfähigen Fortschrittsanzeige. 

So toll - jetzt noch schnell Account von Relic holen - das kleine 370MB Update laden - und los geht`s!!! 

FEHLANZEIGE! 

Der Auto-Updater will unbedingt auf "C:" downloaden....na so ein Pech - nicht genug Speicherplatz für ein 370MB Update
obwohl bummelig 3 GB frei sind....wie wäre es mit "F:"?? Da sind noch mind. 2,3 TB frei??? 
Was soll das Update auf "C:"?? Das Game ist auf "F:" installiert....*grml* wenn - Massa wolle - dann eben nix gehe 

Also gut - Patches von der DVD *cool das sie drauf sind*  ....um Speed-Probs vom DVD-Laufwerk auszuschliessen kopiere
ich sämtliche Patches sicherheitshalber auf meine SolidStateHD -> weniger als 1 Minute später starte ich nun mit der Installation der
lieben Pflasterchen.... 

...und der Installations-Horror geht weiter.... JA! 

DE_2500_2501_Patch (107 MB)  -> ca. 25 Minuten       ***ARGHHH*** Wenn das so weiter geht....brauche ich das Game heute gar nicht mehr starten. 
(Dieser Post wird jetzt während der Patch-Installationen weitergeschrieben und danach geposted  um die unglaublichen Install-Zeiten korrekt wiedergeben zu können) 
DE_2501_2502_Patch (31,2 MB) -> weniger 1 Minute    *** YEAH *** So ist gut! 
DE_2502_2600_Patch (45,3 MB) -> ca. 16 Minuten       *** WTF *** ISCH HAB SO EINEN HALS....... 
DE_2600_2601_Patch (26,5 MB) -> ca. 28 Minuten *** KEIN KOMMENTAR *** 
DE_2601_2602_Patch (156 MB)  -> ca. 22 Minuten *** $§?&%$%§& *** 

Mehr als 3 Stunden Installation!!! 

Mein FAZIT:"Eine Frechheit von PCGHW - in keinster Weise darauf hinzuweisen - wieviele *Stunden* man für die reine Installation benötigt - da diese Version
ohne Patches nicht lauffähig ist." - "Ob ich angepisst bin? Das ist reichlich untertrieben." 

1 Stunde Installation ist ja schon übel - aber *mehrere Stunden* für die Installation eines Spiels - irgendwann hört der "Spaß" mal auf.
Entweder `ne Version ohne Update-Pflicht für Einzelspieler (das haette mir heut Abend echt gereicht um reinzuschnuppern) oder *wenigstens* eine Warnung
 / einen Hinweis darauf das man mehrere Stunden für die Installation benötigt. 

"Ja da haste sicher nebenbei noch geleecht - und YouTube geglotzt,  C&C gezoggt, Facebook rumgeeiert und deinen Blog geschrieben!"
"NE - gar nix - nur ab und zu mal aufn Fernseher geglotzt - "Fernseher"  nix TV-Karte und begeistert dem blauen Balken der Patch-Installation zugeschaut." 

MfG
MatMagic

p.s.: Jetzt werde ich das Game mal starten.....ich ahne ja schon böses

***EDIT************************>>>>>
Meine "bösen Ahnungen" sind zum Glück in "wahre Freude" umgeschlagen!
Nach ca. 1,5 Stunden Spielzeit reicht mir der erste Eindruck, um das Game als "seiner (zum Erscheinungsdatum) Zeit voraus" - und echte alternative und ernstzunehmender Konkurrent des "C&C - Universums" bezeichnen zu können. So ärgerlich das "Installations-Martyrium" auch war - danke an PCGHW für diese Echtzeit-Strategie-Perle. Das mit der "Frechheit" nehme ich aufgrund meiner gerade noch anhaltenden Euphorie zurück und ersetze es mit "schade oder unglücklich" - das der Hinweis fehlte. 
*******************************>>>>>


----------



## Veriquitas (13. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

Also bei mir schmiert der Installer immer ab bei etwa 40% egal wie ich den starte im Menu oder von der DvD (Setup).


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*



kreids schrieb:


> @PCGH_Carsten
> 
> also bei mir hat eigentlich alles geklappt.
> hab dann aber im menü die grafik,auflösung usw eingestellt.
> ...



Du musst zum Spielen online sein und mit dem Internet verbunden (außerdem muss die Firewall entsprechend konfiguriert sein, was sie bei Win7 durch entsprechende Klicks auf „zulassen” von alleine tut). Ohne Internetverbindung geht's leider nicht.



MatMagic schrieb:


> Zum eigentlichen Problem des Thread-Starters kann ich nichts beisteuern....
> ...aber hierzu:
> 
> Das alleinige "kopieren"  (im DVD Menü als "Vollversion installieren" bezeichnet) auf die Festplatte hat bei mir gute 45 Minuten gedauert.
> ...


Einen Teil der „Frechheit” schiebe ich mal auf deine Festplatte/Datenträger (stark fragmentiert evtl.?) oder sonstwelche Umstände. Auf meinem Testsystem installieren die Patches insgesamt in weniger als fünf Minuten. Dass der Kopiervorgang etwas dauert stimmt, aber insgesamt höchstens eine halbe Stunde (was natürlich immer noch viel ist… zugegegben) - aber da es bei uns nicht sooo lange gedauert hat, haben wir hoffentlich verständlicherweise keine gesonderte Warnung dazugeschrieben. (Und ja: Ich habe es später auch nochmal mit einer gepressten DVD aus der ganz normalen Produktion installiert - ebenfalls ohne Martyrium.)

Naja, wengistens gefällt dir das Spiel und dein Leiden hat sich gelohnt 



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Also bei mir schmiert der Installer immer ab bei etwa 40% egal wie ich den starte im Menu oder von der DvD (Setup).



Schmiert ab ist keine gültige Fehlermeldung, wie unser Admin sagen würde. Kommt denn eine solche oder „hängt” er einfach nur? Ansonsten ist entweder deine DVD defekt (dann bitte per Kundendienst (s. Papphülle) umtauschen) oder, wie MatMagic beschrieben hat, etwas länger warten - offenbar gibt es Konstellationen, bei denen die Installation lange dauert.


----------



## facehugger (13. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

Ich habe leider diesselbe negative Installations-Erfahrung wie MatMagic machen müssen Es war einfach nur eine Zumutung! Da freut man sich auf eine kleine Perle der Echtzeitstrategie und dann beginnt das stundenlange warten... (ich habe übrigens eine 16000er-Leitung und meine Festplatten "pflege" ich einmal in der Woche). Ich hatte irgendwann keinen Bock mehr und werde mir wohl für einen 10ner das Game und die Erweiterung von der Pyramide holen.

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

Ich versuche das gerade nochmal nachzustellen. Dazu habe ich das Testsystem auf einen Kern und 1.700 MHz heruntergefahren. Die Installation habe ich über das Menü gestartet, welches im Hintergrund weiterläuft.

• Nach insgesamt 5:30 kommt die Aufforderung, die DVD zu wenden
• Nach insgesamt 9:00 ist der Kopiervorgang abgeschlossen und das Setup von CoH wird automatisch gestartet
*[Zwischendrin fällt mir grad noch ein: Habt ihr eure Virenscanner eventuell so scharfgestellt, dass sie auch innerhalb von Archiven suchen? bei den Installationsdateien sind ja etliche Zip-Archive mit mehreren hundert MB…]*
• Nach insgesamt 9:40 habe ich den Installationsschlüssel erfolgreich eingegeben und das eigentliche Setup startet
• Dank „Single-Core-Installation” laufen die Menü-Filmchen während der Installation arg rucklig.
• Nach insgesamt 19:00 ist der Installer an der offenbar problematischen 40-Prozent-Hürde und bearbeitet gerade „WW2 Archives WW2Art.sga”, die Fortschrittsanzeige läuft aber - wenn auch langsam - weiter.
• 27:20 - 100% geschafft (zuletzt werden die Windows-Firewall und der Game-Explorer vom Installer konfiguriert!). Der Installer startet CoH automatisch einige Sekunden später.
• 29:30 Nach den Intro-Videos bin ich im Hauptmenü von CoH. Ich werde benachrichtigt, dass ein Patch nötig ist. Ich klicke auf „OK”.
• 29:56 die 1,35 MB sind heruntergeladen, ich klicke erneut auf OK, der Relic-Downloader startet, ich nicke die Lizenzvereinbahrung ab. Meine Festplatte ist voll, ich lösche die Installationsdateien und habe wieder 7,7 GByte zur Verfügung. Der Downloader beginnt, nachdem ich die Firewall-Meldung zugelassen habe, die Patches herunterzuladen. Ich breche ab und beginne bei 30:24 die Installation manuell von der DVD.
• Die Patch-Installation dauert schon deutlich länger als mit voller CPU-Leistung (ggü. 1 Kern, 1.700 MHz).
• 33:54 Patch auf 2501 ist installiert.
• 34:08 Patch auf 2502 ist installiert. (!)
• 35:53 Patch auf 2600 ist installiert
• 39:20 Patch auf 2601 ist installiert (hier werden offenbar größere Dateien gepatcht, es zog sich speziell bei _WW2SoundHigh.sga_ etwas).
• 42:33 Patch auf 2602 ist installiert (das scheint der größte Brocken - Single-Core @ 1,7 GHz...; das Abschalten des PCGH-DVD-Menüs setzt ein paar zusätzliche Ressourcen frei )
• Ich starte das Spiel über den Spiele-Explorer. Die Aufforderung zur Konto-Erstellung erscheint. Ich klicke auf „Konto eröffnen”, gebe Benutzernamen, 2x Passwort, Email-Adress und Die Antwort auf eine der Geheimfragen ein. Klick auf Konto eröffnen. Ich akzeptiere die Nutzungsbedingungen, eine Meldung erscheint, mein Konto werde eröffnet, keine 5 Sekunden später die Erfolgsmeldung. „Ausgewähltes Profil verwenden” und ich bin im Hauptmenü, starte die Kampagne.
• Wechsel auf den Windowed-Mode per STRG+Esc um die Stoppuhr sehen zu können.
• Nach 47:10 beginnt das Intro für Omaha-Beach zu laufen, ein paarmal „Esc” später und ich bin im Spiel.


----------



## kreids (13. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

internetverbindung war da,firewall war auch eingestellt.

egal jetzt geht es auf einmal!
trotzdem danke!

welche taste ist die rücktaste?

war bei mir auch so an einer stelle beim installieren meint man das es nicht mehr weiter geht,aber mit etwas geduld läuft es dann weiter,also ne halbe stunde mit allen patches hat es bei mir auch gedauert.ging aber alles von selber bei mir.halt nur weiter klicken.ich fand das schon ok so.
mfg


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. September 2011)

*AW: company of heroes - lässt sich nicht installieren...*

Rücktaste ist wohl „Backspace”, also die über „Enter/Return”.


----------

